# Question about judging standard



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a question for those that show in conformation. When judge is judging a dog, do certain qualities of the dog have a specific amount of points?

For instance 5 points for the coat, 10 points for the top line, etc, etc. Do the judge's actually add all these up to choose their winning dog? Can the owner see these points afterwards?

I thought years ago I had a book that talked about all of this, but I never see it mentioned anywhere, and it doesn't appear when watching the judging much time is put into doing this math.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think they just keep track of who they like best in their heads, dont think they use points, have never seen a sheet. Only a few have i seen take notes but i think maybe thats for the handlers number to keep track of who they do like in a big group. at least in the AKC shows. Not sure about other ones like UKC..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, they don't (at least not officially) and each judge has their own pet peeves and preferences. Some judges are really big on great front ends, some on how the dog moves, some on nice hocks, and so on.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Cubbysan, You're not thinking of obedience where each dog starts off with 200 points and then the judge keeps track of pts. taken off during each exercise for less than perfect performance??


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

No, it wasn't obedience. I had a book on dog shows and how to handle, and I thought there was a chart in there of the break down. I think I gave the book away. Now I am wondering if I am mixing up rabbit shows with dog shows.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Or maybe you're thinking of the CCA where points are awarded in different areas and a dog needs to reach a certain minimal score to pass?

Julie, Jersey and Oz

Edited to add: I must have been typing at about the same time as you


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think an old AKC book that I have breaks it down that way... Not home, but will check..that book is where I,came away with the opinion that the golden is not a "head" breed. Where a pleasing head pulls you in, it is not a big part of the points...


----------

